# Last minute help to increase lining thickness?!



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi All,

I am hoping to go to Spain for ET this coming week. Unfortunately I was ill with gastroenteritus all last week and only manged a 6.4mm thickness. Does anyone have any tips that could help!
Do you know if the lining keeps growing? Usually  have scans day7-9 but is this because it doesn't get any thicker after that point?

Best wishes to all!

Sam


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

When my lining was thin 3 days before EC, they clinic put me on 3 days of Viagara 25 mgs three times a day, and also I did accupuncture to increase blood flow- not sure if either helped as I never made it to ET.

Good luck
L x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I was told eating red things might help i.e.strawberries, raspberries, red peppers etc sounds like an old wives tale to me but might be worth a go!
A glass of red wine is also supposed to help blood flow.

Good luck
Crusoe


----------



## France (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello,

Did they tell you that your lining is not thick enough ? How many days do you have to go before transfer ?

I know you can put progynova vaginally (sorry for my english  ) but do not do it without the greenlight of the clinic  

I heard also about viagra but to be taken with the greenlight of the clinic too.

Good luck


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Your lining should be fine by the time you go to spain, i think it grows about a mm a day, and they look for 9 - i am sure it will be fine
wishing you lots of luck with your treatment


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Sam, my lining was just 4.9mm at day 9, 5 days before tx and I went on to have a BFP.  Couple of days before tx it had thickened up but still wasn't massive!  6.4mm is fine the week before tx and it most certainly should thicken up.  What I would suggest is that you possibly have another ultrasound scan to reassure you a couple of days before tx, which is what I did.  Acupuncture is good for blood flow to the womb and thickening it up.

It sounds ok to me!

Good luck, x


----------



## France (Dec 15, 2006)

AJ : do you know how thickened was your lining the day of the transfer ? I do not overpass 8mm usually. Never reached 9mm.


----------



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi All,
Thanks for the really positive advice. I hope the lining is still growing as I got worried after reading that you really needed 9mm for best results. At the rate things are going I may be a week on from the last measurement I had.

I will definetely go for the red fruits thing as that sounds healthy and safe too! Am trying to arrange accupuncture for the day of transfer too. 

Red wine does sound like a good idea tho!!! 
Sam
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Sam,

Someone gave me the tip to put my feet in a warm bowl of water so worth a go. Also had a glass of red wine for a couple of days. I was on 6mm and went up to 7.2mm in 2 days so it seemed to help me. 

A little light exercise i.e a walk will help too.

Hope all goes well for you.

Pen
xx


----------



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi another useful snippet - apparently there's a recent report from the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition that vitamin E increases blood flow and nutrients to the womb. It has to be the vitamin tablet form of Vit E (alpha-tocopherol). (Also it increases the chance of having a bigger baby! - May not be such a good thing!  )

Sam


----------

